# Cosplaying.



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

What a geeky thread this is going to be. I've been thinking about cosplaying lately. I don't know anybody who would want to cosplay in my area or any of my friends. Looking for cosplay friends in the Los Angeles/Orange County area of California.

I want to cosplay the following:
Ada Wong from Resident Evil 4.
Lulu from Final Fantasy X.
Belle (yellow dress) from Beauty and the Beast.
Scarlett O'Hara from Gone with the Wind.

There's probably more I can't think of right now.

I'm not sure if this belongs here or not.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

thats awesome 

someone i know is going to comicon this week


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

I've never liked to wear costumes, not even on Halloween. I don't think I'll be dressing up as my favorite comic/movie/game/anime/etc characters any time soon.

More power to you, though. And good luck in your search for fellow cosplayers.


----------



## shysweetypie (Oct 20, 2010)

OMG I wanna cosplay some day! You know I never really thought about cosplaying as a non anime character, but now that I think about it, I would like to cosplay phocahantas from phocahantas,(sp) jasmine from alladin, or chel from the road to eldorado. jasmine and chel are only optional if i lose weight. xD for anime i would like to cosplay lots.  Maybe Hinata from Naruto Shippuden for the first one, I dunno. Or Yoruichi from Bleach...


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

i always wanted to but never had anyone to do it with


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ same here, and at 37 years old, i feel a little weird showing up to events in my sailormoon costume.


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

I love Lulu's dress. c:

Cosplaying's fun, I've felt less scared of people when in costume.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I just had to share this awesome cosplay costume I found. I've never had the urge to cosplay before, but around like-minded people in an environment where I'm not afraid of being the dorkiest person there, I could see the appeal, especially if my costume was as awesome as this guy's.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I've wanted to cosplay at least once but I'm getting too old.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Nada said:


> I've wanted to cosplay at least once but I'm getting too old.


Oh pah.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I dressed as Amy Pond dressed as a policewoman kissogram but I don't know if that counts. I do like dressing up though, it would be fun to go to a convention one day.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I think Cosplay is lame unless ur an extremley hot female dressed half nude


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I always like seeing those who really go out of their way to make a really intricate costume. I admire those who are able to make those costumes, from the fabrics to the metal shopping that some cosplayers use to create some really cool stuff.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I would love to cosplay! but I'm too poor to buy the stuff to make a costume:/


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I've cosplayed three times. My high school had a Video Game Club, and for two years in a row, we dressed up as video game characters for the Homecoming Parade. The first year, I put together a Dark Link costume (with weaponry props from another member) that was actually kinda cool and fun. The second year, a friend and I made really simple Shy Guy costumes with hoodies and masks my mom made. 

The third time I cosplayed was when I went to an anime convention in my home town with a friend. My mom and I made a shiny Umbreon costume and my friend went as a Pokemon character from the manga (name escapes me at the moment...). It was a lot of fun!

At first I thought I'd feel really self-conscious wearing these costumes but in all three cases, other people were wearing costumes too, especially at the convention. It was kinda cool too because a bunch of kids ran up to me and asked for hugs throughout the day! xD; A couple of people closer to my age did too, which was rather awkward but meeting another fan made it awesome. 

Someday, I want to cosplay and go to another convention. I just don't have the money/motivation to work on a costume now though.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

i got to do this at least once in my life. anime or video game character...cant decide.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Cosplaying seems like a ton of fun. I've always wanted to try it, but I don't know anyone who'd do it with me.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I've thought about working on a Great Unclean One costume (it's a large, nasty-looking monster thing from the Warhammer universe). But it'd probably wind up so large that it would be more of a float than a costume.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

erasercrumbs said:


> I just had to share this awesome cosplay costume I found. I've never had the urge to cosplay before, but around like-minded people in an environment where I'm not afraid of being the dorkiest person there, I could see the appeal, especially if my costume was as awesome as this guy's.


What is the costume from?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I love cosplaying! Going to cons all dressed up is so much fun.


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> What a geeky thread this is going to be. I've been thinking about cosplaying lately. I don't know anybody who would want to cosplay in my area or any of my friends. Looking for cosplay friends in the Los Angeles/Orange County area of California.
> 
> I want to cosplay the following:
> Ada Wong from Resident Evil 4.
> ...


When you do post pictures.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I've never cosplayed nor dressed up as anything (even on halloween), but i think it's awesome :3
Espicially the anime ones!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

What an old thread I made! :lol

I don't have any cosplay stuff yet.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I love cosplaying! Going to cons all dressed up is so much fun.


What have you dressed up as?

I've know a few online buddies whose cosplays are really creative and some're just phenomenal.

Have you accomplished your costume goals @MidnightBlu?


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

MidnightBlu said:


> I want to cosplay the following:
> Ada Wong from Resident Evil 4.
> Lulu from Final Fantasy X.
> Belle (yellow dress) from Beauty and the Beast.
> Scarlett O'Hara from Gone with the Wind.


...We should totally cosplay Disney together. If you're Belle, I'll go as Jane from Tarzan. :b
(Lol, I wish.)



mezzoforte said:


> I love cosplaying! Going to cons all dressed up is so much fun.


Yes, please tell what you've dressed up as! (If you want to)


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> What have you dressed up as?


Just Yoruichi from Bleach and Kairi from KHII. I also have part of a Yoko costume. :b I will definitely do more cosplays in the future.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I always wanted to try it which is embarissing for me  but it seems like fun to get dressed up as your favorite anime character >_< I want to do it so bad I'm just too scared.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

I couldn't do it, but I admire anyone who does.

This is about the furthest I would do cosplay:


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

enzo said:


> I couldn't do it, but I admire anyone who does.
> 
> This is about the furthest I would do cosplay:


Yeah, if I were to ever cosplay (pretty unlikely) I'd probably choose a character in a practical outfit.



mezzoforte said:


> Just Yoruichi from Bleach and Kairi from KHII. I also have part of a Yoko costume. :b I will definitely do more cosplays in the future.


Kairi? Cool. Just looked up Yoruichi...wow, you are Yoruichi. :yes Yoko...from?



fallen18 said:


> I always wanted to try it which is embarissing for me  but it seems like fun to get dressed up as your favorite anime character >_< I want to do it so bad I'm just too scared.


FLCL fan? Suggestion: Haruko Haruhara Fooly Cooly.


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

I actually bought expensive costumes and amazing wigs to go cosplaying but nobody I know wants to go with me :'( so I guess I spent my money on nothing..... Really wish I could go.


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

Skyloft said:


> I love creative cosplays and people who can really pull off the character. If I had the money or time to, I'd love to cosplay Toon Link but that's about it.
> 
> I could never be this goodfdnsjn :heart:heart:heart


I did the same cosplay last summer with my friend who was Zelda. We both worked on making them together, mine was pretty simple but her's was pretty complicated! I'm planning on being ghirahim this year haha


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I have always felt it was weird to dress up as an anime or video game character in real-life...

I am too old for halloween costumes anyways.


----------



## someguy21 (Jun 3, 2013)

I've always wanted to cosplay but never had the courage to. Mainly because of what my friends might think and no one would do it with me. I would def like to cosplay as Nightwing though easily first choice.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

My next cosplay:








For PAX East 2014! So excited :clap


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Me and my friend are making a really huge outfit for me next year. We're going to Comicon.

I'm really skeptical about it, but my friend thinks that we can pull off this:










We're praying that we can use fiberglass for this outfit.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I make Jellicle Cat costumes from the musical "Cats". No, I'm not a furry.

This wig is made out of kanekalon fake hair. The tail is made from yarn. I'm having someone make a unitard for me, below is what she's completed (she'll be adding brown and red lines). I will also be making leg warmers. Hope to wear the completed costume for the Halloween party at Disneyland this year!


















This is the full design:


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm thinking of cosplaying as well but i want to learn to sew before i do


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm not really into cosplay but id kill for a monado replica:yes


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> My next cosplay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little nervous about posting this here, but I guess it's okay since I'll be wearing it in public.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

You will make alot of guys happy


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

shy_guy said:


> I'm not really into cosplay but id kill for a monado replica:yes


Damnnn that looks so badass .... You pro..bro


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

I've never cosplayed before and don't have an interest in doing it myself but if I changed my mind some ideas would be:

pokemon trainer
zolo from one piece
soldier from the survey corps from attack on titan

I like viewing cosplay pictures because some are really cool.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> A little nervous about posting this here, but I guess it's okay since I'll be wearing it in public.


You look cool!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Raynic781 said:


> You look cool!


Thanks


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

mezzoforte said:


> A little nervous about posting this here *because I know I'm too damn sexy*


/fixt


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Foh_Teej said:


> /fixt


Lol idk about that


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

mezzoforte said:


> Lol idk about that


You're right...Kitana and Mileena were far far hotter.


----------



## Shynobi (Nov 25, 2011)

I want to cosplay ultimate spider-man but I have zero crafting skill.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Ive wanted to try cosplay for a while  would love to cosplay as Sora or Roxas Oh and light yagami or L from death note... actually theres a whole lot of people I would love to cosplay but alas due to money and starting a full time course at college in 2 weeks I doubt I will get the chance.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

gamingpup said:


> Ive wanted to try cosplay for a while  would love to cosplay as Sora or Roxas Oh and light yagami or L from death note... actually theres a whole lot of people I would love to cosplay but alas due to money and starting a full time course at college in 2 weeks I doubt I will get the chance.


Aww, but L would be so simple :b


----------

